# Saltey Homestead 2021 Waiting & Kidding



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I grabbed some super fast photos at sunset to get this together! We have 8 Boer or Boer cross does bred for March. Most are bred to Miller, a black traditional Fullblood buck who we have since sold. But a few were bred to two of Miller's son's we retained from March 2020. I'll post buck photos after. I feel pretty confident in these due dates (mostly based on marking harness) but there is room for error (a few fence jumps and heats 5 days later - usually not issues for us!)

*Pepper Potts due March 7 x Miller*
4 years old, single buck & twin bucks previously









*Oxalis due March 10 x Miller*
3 years old, new to us, previously had buck/doe twins 









*Roma due March 14 x Miller *
6 years old, this will be her 5th kidding! I'm not thrilled with her aging udder attachments so maybe retirement after. 









*Sandy due March 16 x Tron*
Just turned 8 years old!









*Parcel due March 17 x Dozer*
5 years old









*Verona due March 18 x Dozer and/or Miller*
3 years old, had triplets as a FF last year









*Darling due March 20 x Miller*
4 years old and new to us. She has been a real struggle health wise (bought her with extremely poor FAMACHA in hopes to turn her around). Had triplet bucks last year. 









*Pigeon due March 26 x Miller*
5 years old and didn't take on her first breeding heat this year naughty girl! Stretching out the kidding window 









Hoping for keeper doelings from Pigeon, Oxalis, Pepper, & Darling to expand the maternal groups of hierarchy. Everybody else can produce meat kids!!

Phew! I wrote too much per usual...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Older photos of the bucks

*Miller (sold) - ABGA Fullblood bred by Flying T Ranch in NH*









*Dozer (Pepper Potts x Miller)









Tron (Roma x Miller) (deceased)








*

And just for fun, our two keeper doelings from March 2020.
*
Typhoon Tessie (Parcel x Miller) *
She is extremely closely bonded to her dam and is going to have quite a surprise when Parcel kids!* 









Harpoon Hannah (Sandy x Miller)







*


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! You have some lovely goats. Can’t wait to see what you get. I really love your black trad and black paint does!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice! 
My favourites are Parcel and Oxalis.
The doelings have a cool rec room!
Thanks for letting us share in your wait for kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous ladies! I can’t wait to see their kids. Very handsome bucks too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're beautiful! Wishing you a good kidding season!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice looking bunch!! Best wishes for an amazing kidding season


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Man your goats are living the life of luxury with that couch. :heehee:

Can't wait to see all your kids! Pepper Potts has such pretty ears.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Man your goats are living the life of luxury with that couch. :heehee:
> 
> Can't wait to see all your kids! Pepper Potts has such pretty ears.


Ha! I was so dang proud of myself for snagging that couch free on facebook marketplace. The adults don't love it as much as I was hoping but the yearlings do! And I know young kids will. I've been trying to find a new free couch each winter for the kids to destroy (then I bring it to the transfer station in autumn) but this one is by FAR the fanciest and I can't wait for the ridiculous photos of 6 beefy kids sleeping on it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a great idea to have a free couch for goat kids!!! 
For their wreck room.
I can’t wait for those pictures either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yay!!! You got them posted  they all look nice and happy, even with that white stuff on the ground lol I can’t wait to see your babies. You really do have a nice herd of girls there


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awesome looking herd! Gonna have lots of good looking kids. Can't wait to see the photos of them all laying on the couch :lolgoat: I love that! Spoiled goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Everybody is doing great a few weeks out from kidding now. They are thrilled to have begun their pre-lactation feed rations. I did have one early breeding date of March 4 when the buck lost his apron. I felt confident everybody cycled and was bred later but Roma is giving me a little smidge of doubt. I'll know soon. She hollowed a bit today but she is an older doe so she may just be carrying heavier.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They All look Great! Its going to be fun too see what all you get! Darling looks really good for being so unhealthy! And being bred,,says alot for your understanding how to get a goat healthy & reproduce! AWESOME! 
I like the couch too. Neat idea!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So looking forward to seeing your babies on the ground! You always have such insight with your posts. Best wishes - happy kidding!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

You have some nice looking goats! Hmm Harpoon Hannah..there must be a story attached to that name :heehee:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Harpoon Hannah, Typhoon Tessie, and Mermaid Minnie (sold) are all from a song in the movie 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. I love that song! (And movie)

https://g.co/kgs/ciDuR4


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Harpoon Hannah, Typhoon Tessie, and Mermaid Minnie (sold) are all from a song in the movie 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. I love that song! (And movie)
> 
> https://g.co/kgs/ciDuR4


I just watched it, so fun!!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Ok I thought maybe she harpooned someone with her horns or something thus the name lol. 
She is a cutie. 
I will have to go watch that movie now


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok, so now I would like to know where the name Pepper Potts comes from. Thanks


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> Ok, so now I would like to know where the name Pepper Potts comes from. Thanks


Haha! Now this makes it seem like all we do is watch movies. Let's see, that's from Iron Man I believe, or one of those super hero movies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love all the names!! How fun. When I watch anything and a name pops up I like..I make a note. There are some fun and usual names now adays on real people lol..let alone kids shows.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Haha! Now this makes it seem like all we do is watch movies. Let's see, that's from Iron Man I believe, or one of those super hero movies!


Thanks! Salteylove, you sure watch a lot of movies! :lolgoat: (Just had to say that)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pepper Potts kicked off our kidding season with a hearty set of buck (8lbs 6oz traditional)/doe (9lbs black paint) twins this morning!

A bit of discharge last night made me put her in a kidding stall overnight and I'm glad I had. She is a low ranking goat. When I checked the baby monitor this morning she was right in the midst of hard pushing! When I got to the barn she had one from leg and a nose presented. Since I didn't know how long she had been pushing I decided to fish out that other front leg and help her along.

My phone battery died before I managed a photo of the doeling, but here is the buck.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Pepper Pots! Congratulations! that’s A great looking chunky buckling.
Are you going to call him Sargent Pepper keeping with the pepper theme? The doeling could be peppermint 
I can’t wait to see the doelings pic.
Congrats again,I’m so excited for you


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That was great timing! I am glad you got there to help out.
Congratulations! Cute buckling!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a pretty faced buckling. Hopefully we can see pictures of the doeling soon:nod:...Hows the dam? Is she alright?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the doeling 









Pepper is doing a lovely job, passed her placenta while I went to work a few hours, and seems content! I'm not sure if today was day 147 (the due date I had for her based on stamp) or 150 when the buck lost his apron.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cutie! I love her hind end!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a doll! What a set of twins! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A sunny afternoon for twin does from Oxalis! No assistance needed I showed up right in time to see the traditional slide out breech. Glad to have arrived as she did have some amniotic sac over her head as she hit the ground and you just never know if they will get it off quick enough. First born is black traditional 8lbs 13 ounces, second born traditional 9lbs 5 ounces.










Pepper's buckling went off to a bottle home. He didn't need to be bottled but it's a local goat dairy and they've been waiting for a good buck to bottle & disbud. They use Boer on all their FFs and raise the kids for meat. They are waiting for a second one as well. I retained his full brother last year so I felt comfortable about his quality. I made DANG sure Pepper's doeling (likely a keeper) was nursing on both sides before offering him. Look at Pepper's lovely udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice kidds! So glad you were there!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job, Oxalis! Good timing for you! They are beautiful!
Sounds like it worked out perfectly for you and the dairy with the little buckling. Just a curious question, are you doing anything about Pepper Pott’s udder now, that only one is drinking and it is so big?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I just "cop a feel" of Pepper's udder twice a day to make sure it's not overly full/firm. The first day after he left, I milked one side for a couple minutes to relieve some pressure but she has been fine a couple days now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You have some lovely babies so far! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So Roma and Sandy are due next? I love watching your thread, you always have such gorgeous kids. Can’t wait...c’mon girls I want baby pics!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Roma is carrying SO heavily and fairly uncomfortable. I'm watching her closely, I think she MUST go a few days early and has too many (aka, more than two in my opinion!) in there! She is also in desperate need of a hoof trim and I can't wait to get that done when she kids! She is still moving and eating great, but seems a bit tender in the back legs/feet but no signs of Toxemia so far.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh look at all those healthy babies salteylove!!! Your girls are doing such a wonderful job


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the kids are adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Roma is in good care with you. Im sure all will work out. Bless your heart.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Roma kidded with triplet bucks this morning. Unfortunately I missed the first two and one kid did not survive, such a bummer as I assume it was preventable but such is life as a goatherd. The third kid I fished out as she wasn't interested in pushing much more! This will be her last kidding, she is unpleasant to work around at kidding time and her udder is too low to the ground so the kids need assistance. The two surviving bucklings are quite handsome black traditionals, both over 9lbs.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh dear, I’m so sorry you lost one! The two boys are whoppers though and quite handsome congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice big bucklings! Love those black faces! Im sorry you lost one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, sorry for the loss though.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice looking boys! So sorry you lost one.:hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one. Your herd looks so nice and the kids are just adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like Verona may kid today (who do I think I am predicting doe code?!) She's had some light discharge all day long and her udder is now filling beyond her back legs. She does NOT want any attention from me but is definitely accepting any snacks. Poor dear is suddenly receiving a bit of bullying since her mama Roma is locked up and the herd hierarchy is disrupted.

She is just a huge-bodied doe and I love her a lot. I do wish her horn style was more correct from a Boer standpoint.










Roma and boys being cute this morning! The guy with the wide blaze had those loose back leg tendons but is getting stronger for sure! Roma has plenty of patience to give him time to maneuver under the udder and he's gaining well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope you are correct..so we can see those wee ones! The bucklings are Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I gave Sandy, Verona, Parcel, Pigeon, and Darling a strong speech on Sunday about not kidding until noon today (Tuesday) because we got into a real cold snap with brutal winds. And they all complied! That didn't stop me for obsessively monitoring them with trips to the barn and the baby monitor - I slept so hard 6am-9am this morning! It's sunny and warming now, but there is an inch of rain followed by an inch of snow in the forecast for Thursday night so I'm sure they will all deliver then! Nobody looks imminent right now.

I'm sorely lacking on adorable baby goat photos for you all. Roma & her two bucklings have rejoined the herd and the hierarchy settle right away. Pepper, Oxalis, and their three doelings are enjoying their own space and I was happy to see the three babies cuddling in the dog houses together during the cold winds. They are growing awesome, all over 0.6 ADG to start. Oxalis' traditional doeling doing some hop moves below!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like she is enjoying life!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, happy baby!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m glad they all listened to you! Well behaved does (so far).
Adorable jumping baby!!! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How did you get them to listen? Mine give me Goat Attitude! Whats your secret?:clever:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yippy, how cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Parcel delivered triplet bucklings early this morning! Two reds and a paint. The paint has those weak back legs/contracted tendons as did one of Roma's so I think the All Guard 4 in 1 selenium bolus was not sufficient for my pregnant does. I'll have to switch back to MultiMin next year. They also got several doses of selenium paste for the past few months so perhaps selenium is not to blame and it's just cramped triplet troubles!

I suppose all the rest of the kids can be does since that's our second set of triplet bucks!

Look at Tessie, Parcel's yearling, all befuddled about what her mama is doing with those tiny creatures! Parcel is amenable to Tessie interacting and Tessie is gentle with them.

The second photo is Darling, keeping watch outside as Mrs. Fox retrieves the placenta I just put out! Mrs. Fox is nursing a litter of kits nearby (she is behind the car under the tree).


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I love the solid red boers! Cute babies but 6 bucks! I hope your next girls even it out some


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, congratulations again! They’re very handsome boys.
I love boer babies they have such sweet faces. If I wasn’t a gimp, I’d have boers but they get too big and powerful for me to handle. As it is I have to rehome by Alastor though he’s a gentle giant, his routine care is getting too hard to do 
You have a pet (ish) fox? Doesn’t it get your chickens!
Around here foxes become furs for someone.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love your solid red does and kids!
Congratulations on another set, yes bucks, but you did say they could all be for meat now, so it shouldn’t be so bad?
That story and picture of mama fox has me amazed! That’s such a great shot, With the guard doe watching at the door. 
Are you ever worried she will come into the goat area and try to get a kid?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I gave up chicken keeping as I love to free range the chickens and the hawks and fox of course eventually got them. I love having them but also really enjoy watching the fox kits each year and the decrease in rabbits and voles.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

And another buckling on the ground from Verona. Not sure if she is done yet. Had a heck of a time getting him out. The uterus has kind of like a hood over his head preventing him from moving into the birth canal fully? I did take the lamb puller out of my kit but ended up maneuvering him by hand. Poor girl is going to be sore for sure. Giving her ten minutes of bonding before I go fishing for another.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes, not an ideal delivery but got another doeling! Twins so far for Verona. Doeling arrived head only, she was just pushing to hard for me to get the legs forward so I was forced to pull on the poor dears head. Seems to be okay so far. Waiting to see if she's done. Doeling is a paint, front red leg. XL ears!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hope all is well for Verona. You've had some beautiful kids so far.:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my . You have been busy! Beautiful.pictures of the Red boers and wee ones. Loved the Fox picture. I think foxes are amazing. But I dont like the killings they do
Congrats on finally getting a doe. Sounds like you are having a Buck year. 
I bet the contracted tendons were from cramped.quarters. Being a triplet, and of good size. :goatkiss::lolgoat:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> I love your solid red does and kids!
> Congratulations on another set, yes bucks, but you did say they could all be for meat now, so it shouldn't be so bad?
> That story and picture of mama fox has me amazed! That's such a great shot, With the guard doe watching at the door.
> Are you ever worried she will come into the goat area and try to get a kid?


The foxes are terrified of my adult goats. Plus they have a lot of food and acreage available. Their typical prey is less than 3lbs, and my baby goats are typically over 8lbs so it's really just not an option for them I guess. Never say never but I don't really worry about it!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> The foxes are terrified of my adult goats. Plus they have a lot of food and acreage available. Their typical prey is less than 3lbs, and my baby goats are typically over 8lbs so it's really just not an option for them I guess. Never say never but I don't really worry about it!


Oh that's good then!
Congratulations on the latest babies and assist! I hope Verona and baby girl are doing ok!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This face!

I swear, I didn't tug on those ears when extracting her


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaw! What a little cutie!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes you Did! Lol lol That is an adorable face,,,,love the ears! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet face!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Our senior gal Sandy had a single doeling late this evening! Photo tomorrow


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Our senior gal Sandy had a single doeling late this evening! Photo tomorrow


She's a strangely marked little lady that's for sure! 









Day 150 for Darling today! Not in labor yet but if I hazard a guess I'd say this evening.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are all so cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the latest newcomer! :inlove:
Remarkable face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So neat!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love her face! So neat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love her markings, so pretty! Yay another doeling


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Came to check on the girls and their new bundles of joy and boy are your girls doing a great job!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Day 146 for Pigeon, boy is she uncomfortable. She's been quite sweet in late pregnancy. Had a doeling I regretted selling last year so we'll see what she is hiding! She has been big for weeks. 









Day 152 or 147 for Darling. She really just got big the last week, not very apparent in the photo.










So far we've got 13 kids.
8 bucklings (1 DOA, 2 sold as bottle kids)
5 doelings

Working on setting up the creep area for them today! Also need to integrate Oxalis and Pepper Potts back over to the herd. All the kids are really enjoying sunbathing today. Here is Parcel, her two red bucklings.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

You take such clear pictures! You have beautiful babies there! I am so used to mini's that yours look like giants!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck with Pigeon & Darling. Such sweet looking girls. Love your reds! What great pictures


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

OMGosh such sweet babies! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dang! So Darling kidded this afternoon and I was not present. Buck-doe twins and I am super thrilled with the way they look so far! She was a real gamble when I added her to the herd last summer but seems like it was a good choice. BUT I am not sure the doeling will survive. She must have been breech because she has been gurgling since I found her. You can just hear the amniotic fluid hanging out in her airways. I would guess she arrived 30 minutes before I found her. I immediately used the bulb syringe, have hung her upside down multiple times, really gave firm chest pats, and I just can't dislodge anything. Worked on her multiple times since 2pm. She is up, active, nursing, passed meuconium, but super escalated breathing because she just isn't getting enough. I just gave VetRx in the nostrils, and 5mL children's Benadryl (thought I was going to drown her right then...) I'm at a loss as to what help to do for her. Obviously it's not pneumonia yet, but it will be in a day or two, in which case I'll get her a veterinarian for good Rx antibiotics. 

Anything a vet can do for her at this point?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you tube her..like for feeding? In case its not in her lungs, but on her esophageal lining?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you tube her..like for feeding? In case its not in her lungs, but on her esophageal lining?


Okay that's a thought. I'm going to let her rest a bit after the "Benadryl Drowning" then give that a try. Earlier I was trying to think if I or the vet could tube the trachea on purpose.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Dang! So Darling kidded this afternoon and I was not present. Buck-doe twins and I am super thrilled with the way they look so far! She was a real gamble when I added her to the herd last summer but seems like it was a good choice. BUT I am not sure the doeling will survive. She must have been breech because she has been gurgling since I found her. You can just hear the amniotic fluid hanging out in her airways. I would guess she arrived 30 minutes before I found her. I immediately used the bulb syringe, have hung her upside down multiple times, really gave firm chest pats, and I just can't dislodge anything. Worked on her multiple times since 2pm. She is up, active, nursing, passed meuconium, but super escalated breathing because she just isn't getting enough. I just gave VetRx in the nostrils, and 5mL children's Benadryl (thought I was going to drown her right then...) I'm at a loss as to what help to do for her. Obviously it's not pneumonia yet, but it will be in a day or two, in which case I'll get her a veterinarian for good Rx antibiotics.
> 
> Anything a vet can do for her at this point?


Yes, a vet can suction her lungs. It’s not pleasant but can be done. Get a child’s decongestant like Robitussin it will help her expel the gunk in her lungs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please keep us informed on how she is. And if you have time a picture please!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I was hoping I had Robitussin in the cabinet but only had Benadryl, which I gave. We have a 24 hour walmart. Perhaps I'll take a drive over and grab some now. "Suctioning the lungs" sounds so horrendous! But I would like her to have a chance!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> I was hoping I had Robitussin in the cabinet but only had Benadryl, which I gave. We have a 24 hour walmart. Perhaps I'll take a drive over and grab some now. "Suctioning the lungs" sounds so horrendous! But I would like her to have a chance!


Make sure it says decongestant and expectorant on the label if you go get it.
im praying for her!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Keep patting her chest, when I was a kid I was in the hospital and in a bed for over a month and was at high risk for pneumonia. They gave my mom this spoon type thing to tap my chest and help get all the gunk up and out. I wonder if a humidifier would work or if you stuck her in the bathroom and turned the shower on with hot water if that would also help. That going to be a pain taking her in and out but it might help. Another thing you can try is getting a piece of straw and putting in her nose and tickling it to make her sneeze. If it’s totally down in her lungs I’m not sure if that will really help but maybe.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The dear thing was still alive when I arrived at the barn this morning. You can see in her photo she is gaping her mouth for more air, hair poofed out on face, but she is active and eating. Standing because its easier to breath that way. I repeated VetRx this morning, also gave 0.5mL of a generic Robitussin with expectorant and decongestant. It was a strong version, 20mg of Guaifenin (sp?) so I did my best to estimate dosage based one what I could find. 

I have definitely been trying to incur sneezing by sticking straw in her nose but have not seen her really bring up any gunk at all. I could be missing it of course. I have to be out of the house a few hours today and then I'll likely drive her up to the vet and see if there is anything he can do. 

Birthweights were: 9.5 lbs traditional doe, and 10.5 lbs black traditional buck
Birthweights in the herd have definitely been on the higher side this year! I did use different protein tubs during pregnancy this year but not sure that's it.









He looks super short bodied in this photo! I better go back out & look at him again haha


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hoping your girl is ok and that she gets the gunk out of her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is your doeling doing? Did anything help her? Sending prayers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Darling's dear doeling is still with us amazingly. She took a car ride to the veterinarian first thing this morning, and the vet was fairly STUMPED! Her best guess is either a congenital defect in upper airway/trachea such as a fleshy growth OR possibly trauma/swelling in the upper airway. 

She got Banamine, Dexamethasone, Nuflor, and Bose as kind of a broad treatment. The vet did not want to x-ray to look for soft tissue deformity because she wasn't super stable upon arrival (the car ride & handling stressed her and she was breathing faster and heavier with mouth open). She was able to sleep and settle down on the car ride home thankfully. But she gets woken up by a need to gurgle or mouth breath. The vet indicated the lungs sound great, no heart murmur, and that all the noise is up high in the airway. There isn't much/any nasal discharge and she can indeed pass air through both the nose and mouth. At first the veterinarian thought perhaps the defect was higher up, apparently alpacas can have a birth defect where the nasal passages are actually blocked. 

So the outlook is essentially 50/50, either the medications will decrease swelling in just the next few hours and she will breathe easier or not. Euthanasia may still have to be considered. The darn girl is just so cute and trying so hard, she even did a tiny hop when reunited with her brother!

Pigeon is Day 150 today, no signs of labor yet, but she threw a full on vocal protest when I locked her out of the barn & dry lot for spring cleaning yesterday. I really thought she triggered labor but no! Fingers crossed the last delivery of 2021 is a smooth one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh Im praying for that liitle one to beat this swelling. She is adorable. How are you doing? This sounds nerve wrecking to me. 
I do hope Pigeon has an easy time and gives you the most darling perfect wee ones.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry. Sounds like possible choanal atresia, maybe partial blockage. I hope it is just swelling.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> So sorry. Sounds like possible choanal atresia, maybe partial blockage. I hope it is just swelling.


The veterinarian wasn't sure if it typically occurred in goats, she was saying she only has known it as an alpaca issue. Ever heard of goat cases?

No improvements in the doeling, 7 hours after injections.

Pigeon is officially in labor!

And I've been trying to get the much coveted "Goat Kids on Fancy Sofa" photo but haven't nailed it quite right yet ..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have personally only seen alpaca cases but I don't see why it couldn't happen in goats. Obviously much more rare in goats than alpacas. You can stick small tubing up the nose and see how far it goes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, I thnk you have nailed the comfy goat kids on fancy couch picture pretty good! Your little couch potatoes!
I’m still rooting for the little girl!
Good luck with Pigeon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hows the little doeling? Is she any better?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wishing you luck with your little doeling. 

That goat couch picture belongs on the front of a calendar. "Goats on Sofas" 2021 calendar. 😂


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pigeon really is in labor this time! Despite my previous false alarms... She's a tricky gal!

Darlings doeling is still alive and really gaining quite well but unfortunately there has been zero improvement in the breathing situation. She had a second dose of Dex yesterday but the breathing sounds more wet this morning. Waiting to hear from vet about getting a second antibiotic on board.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, hope things get better soon and the vet can figure it out.

Hope pigeon is doing ok.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..I hope Pigeon has an easy.kidding and healthy.kidds. 
I hope the doeling gets better. I would do the robittusin DM..it helps remove phlem. At least until your vet gives her something better!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pigeon was not progressing despite hard pushing, no kid was presenting in the birth canal at all. I went in and felt a tail and the two hocks folded up tight below it. It was a challenge to locate those two back hooves but once I got them pulled up, the delivery progress very well! The traffic jammer is a traditional doeling, followed rapidly by a solid black doeling, and a black traditional buckling both presented correctly. Each girl is a full two pounds heavier than the buckling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on getting them out!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so glad you managed to get the traffic jammer out! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

AWESOME JOB! Thats wonderful that they are all here and healthy! Congrats! Can we have pictures please???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh my 🥰💝💖💝💖..love those faces!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, they are beautiful.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cute fuzzballs! 💜


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Wishing you luck with your little doeling.
> 
> That goat couch picture belongs on the front of a calendar. "Goats on Sofas" 2021 calendar. 😂


I would totally buy that calendar!!

I just found this thread, so I’m very late to the party. But congrats on dislodging the stuck kid - the triplets are adorable! Best of luck with the doeling with breathing trouble. That sounds terrible.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Veterinarian is coming tomorrow afternoon to see Darling's doeling again. The plan is to have x-rays done if feasible without too much distress. Then, based on the x-rays, make a decision to either euthanize or do longer-stronger antibiotics. She wouldn't survive surgery even if it turns out to be an option. I'm still contemplating if I will have a necropsy done ($125 by the state lab) if euthanasia is the decision. A concerning new symptom began late yesterday where the joints in her fronts legs, which she has been holding away from her body (we think in an effort to expand lung capacity) are now trembling/buckling. Her breathing is neither better nor worse, but she is more distressed because her twin is VERY active and she can't keep up. She is still eating & gaining. 

Pigeon's buckling went on to a bottle kid home this evening. All the other kids are healthy & growing, they have begun hitting the creep feeder!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In good news, 13 kids are growing swell and bounding around the just green pastures now! And three bottle kids are thriving with the dairy herd owners that purchased them. 

In sad news, Darling's doeling had passed overnight before the vet appt Thursday afternoon. I submitted to the state university labs for necropsy and have the preliminary results which are not very enlightening (pneumonia... Which we knew would occur secondarily!) Waiting to see if the tissue testing reveals anything further.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did everything you could for her.💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very sorry but glad you you are having the necropsy done.
From those of us here to learn, thank you.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear little girl passed. 😔 I hope you get some more enlightening results.
Congratulations on all the other happy, bounding kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. You worked so hard to save her. Thankyou for shareing your findings with us. Im glad all your others are doing well and growing. Their little faces and long ears are so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry she passed. I don't see that they checked her nasal passages. I'd still be curious if she had some type of choanal atresia.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Last weekend I did go ahead and pass a feeding tube through both nostrils and her throat. All felt normal and I was able to pass a length of tube without resistance.


----------

